# Angel Fish Setup



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi All,

It's been around 10 years since I last had Angel Fish but now that I am retired and spend more time at home I'd really like to get some again. I am looking to have three or four Angel Fish but I've been trying to work out what size tank I would require for this number. Looking online has given me wildly differing figures, so I'm hoping someone on here might be able to help. Basically either how many Gallons or tank size in cm should I be looking at please. TIA


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

I would say a bare minimum of 200 litres, and a tank with a good bit of height, for a pair. Bare in mind that if you have 3-4, there is a risk that two will pair off and attack the remaining fish - so if you're planning more than a pair, go as big as you can!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you, I'll start checking out the tanks now.


----------

